# Hot water



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello guys been a while since I've been on here. I'm looking for some ideas on a hot water set up. 

I have a client in an older farmhouse( well water) they have currently a 50 gallon electric hybrid water heater about a year old that they love. They are doing a good size expansion to there home. From 2 bathrooms to 5 bathrooms. They are a family of 5 with 3 young boys. They are getting a new heating system combo of radiant floors and hydro airs all powered by a propane on demand style viesman unit. They have asked me if they can incorporate the hybrid since it's new into the expansion plans. My initial idea is to maybe pipe the hybrid in first and then to a 40 gallon indirect unit. That would use the hybrid to do most of the work and the indirect to be a booster if they need it. Any suggestions of feedback would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Paulie B said:


> ...My initial idea is to maybe pipe the hybrid in first and then to a 40 gallon indirect unit. That would use the hybrid to do most of the work and the indirect to be a booster if they need it. Any suggestions of feedback would be appreciated.



Sounds great, just make sure the hot pipes are insulated and the hybrid is set to heat pump only/max eco mode. If the elements turn on at all it will cost more than the gas unit.










.


----------

